# Another haunter with neighbor troubles



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.pjstar.com/stories/111705/TRI_B85DM1M6.044.shtml


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't you just love it when people move into a neighborhood 
and then try to change it.

Speaking of which. What was the last word with Don of the Dead and the church lady ?


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

> "This year there were great, big, black guys," Rader said. "I don't know what they're bringing in. I'm not prejudiced, but we could get anybody trick-or-treating who's scanning the house."


Not prejudiced my arse, if you arent prejudiced then why mention skin colour? it is of no ****ing importance!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very true, I found that pary completely rediculous Mollins. I think that lost all hope for her to win her case. Obviously she does have a predudice if she's only afraid of the big "black" guys... Man, I had morons like this


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

What a dumb-ass thing to say. We have big black guys come to our house every Halloween and god help ya...they wan't.... candy. My personal physician is a big black guy. Hey, I know quite a few big black guys, Oh my god they are everywhere!!!!. I hope they scared the hell out of that woman. After all ,it is Halloween. While she is freaking out about black people at the front door I hope a psycho white guy slips in through the basement window and eats her pets while sniifing her dirty laundry. 

As for the decoration, keep up the good work! The neighborhood commitees, ahhh they really don't amount to much. They can voice concerns but mostly you can tell them "****-off ,here's the number of my lawyer. He's a big black guy too!"


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> While she is freaking out about black people at the front door I hope a psycho white guy slips in through the basement window and eats her pets while sniifing her dirty laundry.QUOTE] lmao
> 
> I checked out the Robertson's site: http://www.robertsonfamilycemetery.com/index.html I love their librarian and secret exit bookcase, very cool. They don't have their 2005 haunt pics up yet. I really hope that's not due to some of their unpleasant neighbors spoiling their fun. I really don't get that, why not just join in and have a good time? Or just be a tolerant neighbor and deal with it for a few days each year??? On the bright side, the local Chief of police seems like a reasonable person and appears to be disgusted with the neighbors pettiness and groundless, unreasonable complaints.:jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a posting from Robertson himself.

"
Subject: Re: Hall: "Great big black guys"
From: "Charles Robertson" <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, 17 Nov 2005 09:42:05 -0800 (PST)

The article in the newspaper is better than the one we received from another local newspaper. I nearly fell over laughing when I saw the quote about the "big black guys". Our town is trying to get over a stigma of being a prejudice town, and with the quote people must think we are a bunch of white trash hillbilly's (which we are not). The ironic part about that quote is that the lady's husband is a friend of mine and is Hispanic. Go figue. We are hoping for a good turnout Monday and a victory for our home haunt. I will keep you posted on what happens.

Charles
Robertson Family Cemetery"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG, I love how ignorant people are! We had a bus full of "big black guys" show up, they were great! We also had hispanics, homosexuals and even asian people! What the hell is this world coming to when people of other races and orientations think they can just show up at a free community event? You'd think it was a free country or something... Seriously, these people sound like miserable bitches, "All they need are good friends, good fun, and a little time in the harmony hut".


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Me, I'm simply prejudice against big, black spiders.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

BIG BLACK GUYS???????? OMG, where? Those are my favorite kind! LOL If it wasn't for them I would have half the actors I did this year!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Man I love it when black people come to my haunt. I wish the spoiled little rich brats would "get into it" like the black kids do. I always have a blast when a group of black kids go through. Not the "ok I'm here, impress me" attitude of some of the well to do kids. If my neighbor did me like that I would haunt her butt all year, not just Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's an update published in todays Peoria Journal Star-

CREVE COEUR - A couple's complaints about the crowds drawn to their
small street by their neighbors' eye-catching Halloween haunted house
yard display will prompt a special Village Board meeting, tentatively
set for Nov. 30.

The board on Monday received a petition produced by Vicki Ziemer and
her boyfriend, Jeff Atherton, but took no action on their request to
bar Tom and Goldie Robertson from erecting their display next year.

About a dozen people attended the Monday meeting in support of the
Robertsons, said Mayor Wayne Baker, while only Ziemer and Atherton
represented their side of the dispute that's spread along the 200
block of Ehrett Street.

Baker said Tuesday the petition contained about two dozen signatures,
but he noted that a number of them were those of people who don't
live in the Ehrett Street area.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Nanny-nanny Boo-Boo!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't of signed that paper. I thought he said if I sign I get free ice cream for a year. That is bogg.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's the happy ending...............................

Subject: Robertson Family Cemetery
From: "Charles Robertson" <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, 1 Dec 2005 10:40:26 -0800 (PST)

The Robertson Family Cemetery lives to see another year. Last night was
another board meeting and the board voted not do anything in reguards to
our display. We even had a neighbor that took around a petition to keep
the display up and she got 63 names from the street and a total of 96
names altogether. The first petition only had 28 names and 7 of them were
not residents of our street. We even had some people sign both petitions
because they felt they were misled by the first petition in that not all
the information of why the petition was going around was made clear to
them (ie for the safety of the children and not saying that they were
trying to get us shut down). Justice prevailed and we will see what our
"friends" next door will try to pull next. I don't think we have seen the
last of them.

Here is a link to today's newspaper article on the meeting

http://www.pjstar.com/stories/120105/TRI_B89IN1MN.044.shtml

Charles Robertson
Robertson Family Cemetery

Happy Haunting!

Charles
Gatekeeper of the Robertson Family Cemetary
www.robertsonfamilycemetery.com


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

This past year I had a couple of people write letter to the editor complaining about my haunt and one tried to get the city attorney to outlaw me. I found this out from the city attorney, an old drinkin buddy, he brought the complaint over and we had a good laugh about it.
If you live in a smal town, it really pays to know all the right ppl.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Well if I was one of the Robinsons, i'd file
a patition to get the neibors out of the town!
With all of those fans of the haunt, theyed have
plenty of names in no time!

(I would'nt really do that, I just thought it would be funny to say.)


----------

